# Ovitrelle Pre filled Injection Tonight - Please help



## bounce (Dec 13, 2006)

Hello, I have to inject the Ovitrelle injection at 10pm tonight, when I spoke to the nurse she said not to worry about the air bubble in the needle. Does this mean I don't have to push the liquid up till I see a globule at the top of the needle before injecting it? Is this right? Thanks.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Bounce,

Air bubble usually inverts to bottom of the barrel when you go to inject the dose. These syringes are primed ready to use so you don't need to do anything extra. Don't push anything out, just inject the dose straight into your body.

Hope all goes well  
Maz x


----------



## bounce (Dec 13, 2006)

Thank you very much for responding.  x


----------

